# Pando , bon outil d'envoi de gros fichiers( max 1G)



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2006)

Salut,
Afin d'éviter du off topic dans divers fils 
je centralise dans ce sujet dédié   ce que j'ai déjà  indiqué sur Pando que certains connaissent
(dont apriol68 qui a utilisé ca en windows)
----
On a parfois besoin d'envoyer des gros fichiers vers un correspondant en Mac ou PC

Il existe divers solutions dont déposer son fichier sur des sites "tampons" à la yousendit ou free
Defaut
pas toujours facile de gerer ce qu'on envoye ou recoit, contraintes divers

voici un concept interessant 
*pando*
( un gestionnaire de télechargement pour échanges )

C'est très pratique pour ceux qui ne veulent pas passer par des réglages de partage sur leur Mac pour un envoi

reprend le principe des sites tampons mais avec des " plus"

**simplicité
* convivialité des manips de transfert
*  l'interface* ( très Mac d'ailleurs)

*comment ca marche?*

envoi et reception requiert un logiciel gratuit et multiplateforme ( Pando)
interface tres pratique et conviviale

permet de gerer tranquillement surr son disque dur,donc * hors ligne* les  futurs upload  avant envoi ( pour le moment *un giga * max)
insertion de descriptif , vignette ,possibles

 en gros  par glisser déposer de dossiers à transferer

et en face on peut voir le contenu du transfert avant download

Après préparation de votre brouillon puis  validation  de votre envoi
le fichier est uploadé sur les serveurs Pando
et voilà !
 de votre coté c'est terminé

le destinataire recoit un mail de poids minuscule ( de vous, techniquement vient du serveur pando)
avec un texte que vous avez écrit , le prévenant d'un possible transfert de fichier

Evidemment ils sont malins et si le destinataire n'a pas déjà l'interface
elle est proposée dans le mail qui previent du futur transfert

Quelques visuels:

préparation du mail prévenant de l'envoi







le contenu





le transfert





est encore en beta
mais ca marche bien


plus d'info ( en anglais)
http://www.pando.com/beta/what

Pour le logiciel  on passe par là
http://www.pando.com/beta/

Ils ont un forum qui a une section francaise
http://www.pando.com/phpbb/

--
Attention
Si ca utilise la technique P2P
ce n'est PAS un outil de partage de fichiers à la emule ou limewire


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2006)

je précise un point

Dans cette échange il n' y a AUCUNE necessité d'etre en ligne au moment où votre correspondant veut récuperer le fichier
( contrairement aux options de partage via préference systeme)

* vous
vous uploadez chez Pando

*votre correspondant
download via chez Pando


c'est le même principe global que yousendit ou free
sauf que 
il y a l'interface conviviale


Bien sur , si par hasard vous et votre correspondant etes en ligne en même temps le transfert se fait immédiatement
---
la durée de dépot est de 14 jours


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mars 2006)

Je repose ma question ici puisque pascal se permet de me donner des leçons sur l'utilisation d'un forum  :
Comment est payé la bande passante ?
Tant qu'à faire, est-ce qu'elle est bonne par rapport aux services concurrents ?


----------



## Savagnin (31 Mars 2006)

...en espérant ne pas faire du "off topic" parce que je vais parler (un peu de You Send It):rose: :rose: 
Je viens d'aller voir et on doit sélectionner un *fichier*, on ne peut pas sélectionner directement un *dossier* ? Si j'ai 50 fichiers dans mon dossier, je dois les prendre un par un ? C'est pareil pour Pando ?


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mars 2006)

Savagnin a dit:
			
		

> ...en espérant ne pas faire du "off topic" parce que je vais parler (un peu de You Send It):rose: :rose:
> Je viens d'aller voir et on doit sélectionner un *fichier*, on ne peut pas sélectionner directement un *dossier* ?


Sur YouSendIt ce n'est pas possible pour le moment (il faut créer une archive), avec pando pas de problème.
Je suis en train de tester pando, j'essayerai de compléter ce qu'a dit pascal à la fin du transfert

[Edit]Pas réussi à finir un seul transfert avant que pando ne plante 


[Edit 2]Non seulement il plante mais en plus il m'a effacé le fichier que j'avais essayé de transférer (heureusement que je fais des sauvegardes de mes documents). Je ne touche plus à ce logiciel.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2006)

pando perlmet de selectionner des dossiers

remunération de pando?
ils en parlent quelque part
, je ne me s'en suis pas préoccupé

( certainement revente à 100$ l'adresse des échanges illégaux , hihihi)

Quant au débit ou qualité

j'ai eu des résultats similaires à des échanges  via free
( mais free j'n ai eu pas mal de foirés)
ca fluctue
j'ai eu des échanges à 300ko/s non stop
 jusqu'à 80-50


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Mars 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> [Edit 2]Non seulement il plante mais en plus il m'a effacé le fichier que j'avais essayé de transférer (heureusement que je fais des sauvegardes de mes documents). Je ne touche plus à ce logiciel.


Et merde je viens de me rendre compte qu'il a supprimé *tous* les fichiers que j'avais essayé d'envoyer. Je viens de perdre le film d'une soirée dont je n'avais pas de sauvegarde.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2006)

oulaa
Sidérant ce truc
colère parfaitement compréhensible

tu devrais  aller sur leur forum raler en grand; et leur demander de regarder  leurs données voir si ce fichier est chez eux.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais  aller sur leur forum raler en grand; et leur demander de regarder  leurs données voir si ce fichier est chez eux.


Non malheureusement les fichiers ne seront pas chez eux puisque pando a planté bien avant la fin des transferts.

Pour ce qui est de râler : le logiciel est encore en beta et je suppose qu'en le téléchargeant on dégage l'éditeur de toute responsabilité. En plus dans le log système j'ai pour chaque plantage 
	
	



```
Mar 31 13:05:55 PowerMac crashdump[24146]: Pando crashed
Mar 31 13:05:58 PowerMac crashdump[24146]: crash report written to: /Users/romain/Library/Logs/CrashReporter/Pando.crash.log
```
Et ce fichier n'existe pas donc pas moyen de leur envoyer de rapport. :sleep:

Sinon je suis pas trop en colère, il a effacé deux fichiers auxquels je tenais (des films perso) et sur ces deux il y en a un dont j'ai une sauvegarde. Donc au final parmi tous les films que j'aurais pu choisir et dont je n'avais pas de backup, je ne suis pas si mal tombé. 

Mais je me permets tout de même de mettre en garde les utilisateurs de MacG envers ce logiciel, même si je parie que c'est comme les bugs du Finder, je serai le seul à avoir le problème.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Avril 2006)

Ton histoire est bien triste

Ni  moi ni mes correspondants, ni ceux qui  me le vantèrent  à l'époque  n'avons eu le moindre souci avec.
Il est évident que sinon j'en aurai même pas parlé en détail.

Si tu estimes  que laisser ce fil peut faire prendre des risques aux lecteurs
autant tout enlever.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Si tu estimes  que laisser ce fil peut faire prendre des risques aux lecteurs
> autant tout enlever.


Non, les lecteurs sont avertis et je pense que si ce problème était fréquent ils auraient retiré la version mac le temps de le régler.


----------

